# Is my build compatible?



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

Processor
AMD Processor FX-8350 Black Edition Vishera 8-Core 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W D8350FRHKBOX - Newegg.com

CPU Cooler (Liquid) - which is better?
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler - Newegg.com
CPU Cooler (Fan) - Which is better?
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 CPU Cooler - Silver - Newegg.com

Graphics
EVGA 04G-P4-2983-KR GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com

RAM
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX - Newegg.com

Powersupply
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 220-G2-0850-XR 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power Supply Intel 4th Gen CPU Compatible 10 Year Warranty - Newegg.com

Full Tower
Phanteks PH-ES813P_SRD Black/Red Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

SSD
SAMSUNG 850 EVO MZ-75E500B/AM 2.5" 500GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com

DVD-ROM Drive
SAMSUNG 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model SH-118CB/BEBE - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

This is quite the system your looking at in terms of cost and I would go as far as saying your overspending. In terms of what you've chosen...

Motherboard is very nice, but expensive. Same for the CPU.

Water cooling offers no major advantage over air, so I would recommend an air cooler made by Noctua, Zalman or Cooler Master.

Graphics is nice.

RAM is overkill as 1866MHz will do the same thing for an AMD CPU.

Power supply needs to be changed. The EVGA 850 GS will do you well, but stick with XFX, Seasonic, or Antec HGC series PSUs for the best quality.

You've chosen a full sized tower, so its going to be big!

500GB SSD storage? Why not 256GB and 1TB HDD?


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> This is quite the system your looking at in terms of cost and I would go as far as saying your overspending. In terms of what you've chosen...
> 
> ...


Can you link me to a motherboard you suggest will work for the current build.


CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8 GTS - High Performance CPU Cooler with Horizontal Vapor Chamber and 8 Heatpipes - Newegg.com

RAM please suggest me which you think is the best 4x4 or 2x8 (16 GB's)

This power supply instead: (Better?)
SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM3 Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

256GB SSD instead of 500GB
SAMSUNG 850 EVO MZ-75E250B/AM 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Which would you personally suggest for Hard Drive/SSD:

WD BLACK SERIES WD1003FZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

SAMSUNG 850 EVO MZ-75E250B/AM 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Changed Full tower:

Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

mathewkthxbai said:


> Can you link me to a motherboard you suggest will work for the current build.
> 
> 
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8 GTS - High Performance CPU Cooler with Horizontal Vapor Chamber and 8 Heatpipes - Newegg.com
> ...


For the motherboard, any of these will do the trick:

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 R5 (rev. 1.0) AM3+ AMD 990FX 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~SATA3 5), by South Bridge 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6/7), by 2 x Marvell 88SE9172 chips USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

GIGABYTE Motherboard GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX - Newegg.com

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 8 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

CPU cooler will do just fine. There's also this for a little cheaper, but doesn't provide that gamer design of the Cooler Master:

Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 ( NF-F12 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

Perfect on the PSU and SSD!



mathewkthxbai said:


> Which would you personally suggest for Hard Drive/SSD:
> 
> WD BLACK SERIES WD1003FZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com
> 
> SAMSUNG 850 EVO MZ-75E250B/AM 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com


A WD 1TB Blue will do the job just as well as the Black:

Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

Going for a secondary SSD for storage isn't awful either. That way you can keep safe documents on the second SSD in case your main one fails.



mathewkthxbai said:


> Changed Full tower:
> 
> Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case - Newegg.com


Why the push for a full sized tower? Why not a mid-tower?


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> For the motherboard, any of these will do the trick:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 R5 (rev. 1.0) AM3+ AMD 990FX 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~SATA3 5), by South Bridge 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6/7), by 2 x Marvell 88SE9172 chips USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> ...


Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 R5 (rev. 1.0) AM3+ AMD 990FX 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~SATA3 5), by South Bridge 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6/7), by 2 x Marvell 88SE9172 chips USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

HDD: 
Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

CPU cooler:
Cooler Master V8 GTS - High Performance CPU Cooler with Horizontal Vapor Chamber and 8 Heatpipes - Newegg.com

RAM: (Will this one do just fine with this new build swapped from 2400 to 1866)
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C8D-16GTX - Newegg.com

Reason I picked a full tower is because I'm giving my current full size tower to my dad and he's re-building with his old case. I'm buying a new one for myself/my own new build.

Thank you for helping me out. I'll sum everything up into this last post and want to know if this is all good to go.



> Computer Case: Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case - Newegg.com
> 
> HDD: Western Digital Blue WD3200AAKX 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If it has to be a full sized tower, go for something like this instead:

Corsair Obsidian 750D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Also, it should be noted that your CPU cooler has two fans, so either a splitter will be needed on the CPU_Fan header, or you will have to plug one into the CPU_Fan header and one into SYS_FAN_1.


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If it has to be a full sized tower, go for something like this instead:
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
> 
> Also, it should be noted that your CPU cooler has two fans, so either a splitter will be needed on the CPU_Fan header, or you will have to plug one into the CPU_Fan header and one into SYS_FAN_1.


About the CPU cooler is this bad or no. I assume this is easily done and nothing additional needs to be bought to set-up the CPU cooler?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The CPU cooler will come with everything you need, like thermal paste. Perhaps pick up one of these as it will allow you to run both fans via the CPU_Fan header:

Silverstone CPF01 3.94" PWM Fan Splitter Cable - Newegg.com


----------



## mathewkthxbai (May 13, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The CPU cooler will come with everything you need, like thermal paste. Perhaps pick up one of these as it will allow you to run both fans via the CPU_Fan header:
> 
> Silverstone CPF01 3.94" PWM Fan Splitter Cable - Newegg.com


Thank you.

Full sum up of the officially decided build. I prefer this computer case. 

Is this 100% good to go now?



> Computer Case: Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Unbeatable Gaming Case - Newegg.com
> 
> HDD: Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Splitter cable not necessary. One is included with the V8.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

If you are not doing any major overclocking this cooler and this mainboard would be something to consider. This motherboard will still take an FX 8350 to 4.6 easily.

ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 7 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com


With this cooler.


COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com


Might save you some cash.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That sounds and looks great how about putting a picture in of it when you are done?


----------

